

Sputnik 2 is here: Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition goes 1080p - bergie
http://bartongeorge.net/2013/02/18/spuntik-2-is-here-xps-13-developer-edition-goes-1080p-and-launches-in-emea/

======
sp332
I had no idea Dell had a first-party, OOTB Ubuntu laptop! Other details from
the product page:

•A cloud launcher (beta) that enables "microcloud" creation on your laptop and
simulates an at-scale environment; that environment can then be deployed
seamlessly to the cloud.

•A profile tool (beta) that will provide access to a library of profiles, such
as Ruby and Android, to quickly set up your development environments and tool
chains. Join in and help build out the community library.

Why didn't I know about this before?

------
ciferkey
Getting closer to what I'd like (1080 resolution, SSD 128-512gb, No optical
drive, Linux support for hardware, Thin profile, Quad-core, i7, Integrated
graphics only, HDMI, USB3). The killer for me is it seems like there is no
Non-glossy/anti-glare/matte screen option.

